
GeoCities Product Manager - prakash
http://www.paulgraham.com/pmjob.html
======
ido
Care to explain?

Is this just a job posting from 10 years ago or so?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Perhaps the announcement of the death of GeoCities was a tad premature?

